# [SOLVED] Graphics Card on a Virtual Machine



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Im Running an ATI Radeon HD 5775 On my Host Machine But i cant seem to Get the Same on the Virtual Machine. is it Possible and if so how?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Graphics Card on a Virtual Machine*

it should run just as it normally does on the VM.

you dont need to load any drivers or anything to the VM as the VM will detect that hardware on the host.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Graphics Card on a Virtual Machine*

Well im trying to Load up league of Legends and it keeps saying ''it Could not Load Direct3D'' im Guessing it has something to do with me graphics card or does it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Graphics Card on a Virtual Machine*

Its because virtual machines dont support 3d accelaration, not anything to do with the card.

There are ways around it though read this link 3D acceleration in virtual machines - Part 1: VMware & DirectX - Tutorial


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Graphics Card on a Virtual Machine*

cheers


----------

